# Before and After



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh well I couldn't resist, ive tried for the last few days to not trim him but I give in (had to try my new scissors ) they are amazing x

Before... And after

Left his face this time and just trimmed and plucked his ears, he's sooo soft and fluffy xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah you did a great job and he looks soooo cute! Like a toy! Love the last pic. x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Ah you did a great job and he looks soooo cute! Like a toy! Love the last pic. x


Thanks Jane, I didn't realize how much hard work it would be, he kept sitting down on me, think il have to invest in a grooming table x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know what you mean....we do DIY clipping but it's a two-man job.....me holding him....hubby clipping! Otherwise, definitely a grooming table. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You did a GREAT job! He looks like a little stuffed animal!! What a precious boy!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He"s a beauty, I LOVE white and black babies xxx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww he looks stunning! What a beautiful dog you have  Well done on the grooming!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks lovely.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how old does a puppy have to be before she can be groomed..SL


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends when you want her done. getting.her used to the batha blowdrying early helps and they need face bum and paws trimed up every couple of.weeks. 

its all up to you and how you mannege the coat.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He looks fab, well done!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Bailey looks brill ... far too clean though .. get him in the woods lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaahhh.. I must have missed this before... Bailey Boy looks lovely ... Well done!! 

Love the photo of him and your daughter 

xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He's in need of another trim already, boy do they grow quick x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cute! Well done you.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Very good, love his cute little shape. I bath Izzy every two weeks and full groom every four as the hair grows so quickly.


----------

